# Red Elm log ideas



## logger2005 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey guys,


I just picked these logs up not too long ago. I'm new to wood working. The logs were free, so they were hard to pass up. 



I'm seeking some ideas on what to do with them. I've thought about a kitchen table top out of the log to the right. You can see how one end is real wide. I was leaning towards a 2 1/2" thick slab and then use resin to make a river flowing table. 



I'll make some cutting boards, axe handles, hammer handles, and a work bench top.


Other than that I need some more ideas! I still have two more Red Elm logs just a tad smaller than these I have to go get still. They are from the same tree. 



Here's a picture of the two logs I currently have.


https://imgur.com/a/sc4Xauz


----------



## logger2005 (Jul 29, 2018)

let me know if the picture doesn't work


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd upload the picture directly to the site, most people here (Including me) won't click links.


-T


----------



## logger2005 (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## logger2005 (Jul 29, 2018)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> I'd upload the picture directly to the site, most people here (Including me) won't click links.
> 
> 
> -T







It should be showing up now


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice logs. I wish they were mine. I'd have them sawn up into flat stock. Beautiful lumber. One of my favorites. It does tend to twist a little when drying. Cut a quarter inch or so thicker to deal with it later. Seal ends and get plenty of weight on your stickered pile.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

The links redirect to ads not pics.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

bikeshooter said:


> The links redirect to ads not pics.


It didn't go to the ads for me, it showed the picture of the logs, I wonder why it happened that way for you?


----------



## logger2005 (Jul 29, 2018)

djg said:


> Nice logs. I wish they were mine. I'd have them sawn up into flat stock. Beautiful lumber. One of my favorites. It does tend to twist a little when drying. Cut a quarter inch or so thicker to deal with it later. Seal ends and get plenty of weight on your stickered pile.




My chainsaw mill will be here Friday. 

I will mill them Saturday/Sunday 

I can't wait to see the insides. 

I will mill them around 2 1/2" thick

Thank you for the suggestions 

What do you suggest I sticker it with? 

Would furring strips be okay to sticker the slabs ? 3/4" thick furring strips 

If not, what do you suggest?


----------



## logger2005 (Jul 29, 2018)

bikeshooter said:


> The links redirect to ads not pics.


I'm not sure why that's happening 

The pictures are showing up just fine on for me.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Definitely get pics. What saw/mill do you have? Just curious. I'm not sure I'd mill it all 2-1/2" thick, though. A lot of waste if you want 4/4 boards. Somewhere on here, someone had pics of furniture made from Red Elm. Beautiful grain. As far as stickers, you'll have to check with others; I don't know if 3/4 is enough. You could cut stickers out out of the pith of the log. I stripped pallets down and cut 4' 1x1s from the runners.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

logger2005 said:


> I'm not sure why that's happening
> 
> The pictures are showing up just fine on for me.


Pictures of what?

It looks like you did an online search for something you'd like to build and linked to that.
Probably not a problem.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

BigJim said:


> It didn't go to the ads for me, it showed the picture of the logs, I wonder why it happened that way for you?


Morning Jim,

I put the active links in quotes. Each link goes to an ad of what may be something he wants to build.
Probably not a problem now that I have gotten some sleep. 


I'm seeking some ideas on what to do with them. I've thought about a "kitchen table top out" of the log to the right. You can see how one end is real wide. I was leaning towards a 2 1/2" thick slab and then use resin to make a river flowing "table". 



I'll make some "cutting boards", "axe handles", "hammer handles", and a "work bench top".


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Ideas of projects? What kind of furniture do you like? I did a search (PITA on this forum) and found a couple of links:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/red-elm-9544/


https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/american-vs-chinese-elm-12028/


Hopefully they work.


I would not saw through the log without turning the log periodically to get the best face. Sawyers help me out describing the process.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Free wood is the best kind.


----------



## logger2005 (Jul 29, 2018)

djg said:


> Ideas of projects? What kind of furniture do you like? I did a search (PITA on this forum) and found a couple of links:
> https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/red-elm-9544/
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


I mainly like tables, cutting boards, and I want to learn how to make axe handles etc...


I'll do some searching 




Pineknot_86 said:


> Free wood is the best kind.



I agree


----------

